# Do I need to anchor seal it?



## davebug (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a noob question. I got some pen blanks in the mail today and would rather not let them get ruined. They are two types of wood plum and canxan negro burl. They are all about 1 inch square and 5 inches long. The plum is 11.5% moisture and the canxan negro about 14% moisture according to my meeter. I stabbed some other random wood that has been in the apartment for about a year and it ranged from 6-8.5% moisture. 

I have anchor seal on hand and paraffin wax I can coat them but not sure if it needs it to finish drying the rest of the way. None of the blanks are currently sealed and I see no checks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2013)

At this point my guess would be no.


----------



## TimR (Feb 27, 2013)

Another vote for no. Really small pieces not much of a problem...typically, and sound pretty dry already.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2013)

Exotic woods can be finicky even with only a ~5% swing. The other members are probably correct, the blanks probably don't need to be sealed but I wouldn't bet on it with the canxan especially. Seal the end grain is my advice. Why risk it? No more sealer than you're talking about, why be penny wise when it could prove to be pound foolish. JMO.


----------



## davebug (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you all while my initial thought was it will be fine I thought I would ask. Kevin great point 10 minutes and a few cents worth of sealant is the smart way to go.


----------

